# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Produkte und Technik >  Schaltwerk „B-Schraube“/„Umschlingung“

## Abfahrtpirat

Servus,
Habe ein YT Tues. Musste die Schaltung zerlegen und habe jetzt das Problem mit der „Umschlingung“ (B-Schraube).
Verbaut ist die SRAM GX DH 1x7.
Habe schon unzähle Artikel übers Einstellen von Sram 1x11 gelesen aber das hilft mir nicht weiter. Habe mir auch so eine Schablone von Sram bestellt aber auch das funktioniert nicht (laut Angabe wäre die geeignet für 1x11 bis 1x7 was ich jedoch bezweifel).

Würde ich den Abstand zwischen größtem Ritzel und oberes Schaltröllchen so einstellen wie die Schablone es vorgibt, stößt das Schaltwerk an der Kettenstrebe an.

Kann mir vielleicht einer sagen wie ich herausfinden kann, wie groß der Abstand sein muss?

Gruß

----------

